# What Fresh Foods Are Safe For Budgies



## Lil-Lady2217

Hi.
I have a question about budgies
what fresh foods are safe for budgies?
I tryed giving him some carrots..the pet store told me to grate them so I did , and I also tryed giving him a grape cut in half and I removed the seeds 
But he showed, No intrest . Any Ideas on how to get him to eat them?


----------



## Guest

have u tried corn on the cob?


----------



## susie

A budgie diet should be supplemented with fresh fruit and vegetables on a daily basis. 

For eg you can offer: apple, grape, guava, kiwi fruit, mango, melon, nectarine, orange, peach, pear, pomegranate, plum, strawberry, tangerine.Peas, Broads beans, french beans , Broccoli, carrot, sprouts, cooked cabbage , kale. To name just a few.


----------



## Freebird

My budiges love cooked corn (and corn on the cob), carrot, brocholie, apple, cabbage, one of their favourites at the moment is pyracantha berries (Firethorne) which are in season at the moment and free to pick from most hedges. 

A boiled egg mashed up with finely chopped carrot is also a wonderful suppliment for them.


----------



## Guest

thats a good list susie.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

It's far easier to tell you what to avoid feeding budgies. Avacardo Pear, Mushrooms and Onions


----------



## sullivan

SeaThreePeeO said:


> It's far easier to tell you what to avoid feeding budgies. Avacardo Pear, Mushrooms and Onions


Is it right that parrots can have peppers.?


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Any type of pepper is fine, they also like the seeds.


----------



## Lil-Lady2217

Thanks so much 
now the only problem is they wont try the foods out.


----------



## Freebird

Keep trying they will eventually start eating it 

I've taken on budgies where the previous owners have told me they don't touch fresh food, well after a couple of days they couldn't get enough lol.


----------



## spida

weve tried feeding our budgie all kinds of fresh veg / fruit and he doesnt wanna know


----------

